# Old School in Fort Worth



## Geoff Dale (Jul 24, 2007)

Old Judges Guild author is losing 2 campaign players to college in the near future, seeking replacements !!  I play a 1E-style game (with some twists) using a house-rules set (almost nothing commercial, all home grown).  The game is readily recognizable to old-style players.  Current party is mostly L4/L5.  We play 3 times/2 months (not real regular), mostly on Saturday or Sunday afternoons.

If interested give me a shout at pje_geneo<at>msn.com.  Rules are available.

Geoff


----------

